# Sendmail



## joachim84 (21. März 2011)

Hallo,

auf einem Rootserver habe ich Sendmail gefunden. Der Rootserver ist von Strato und das System ist SuSE.

Jedoch finde ich nirgendwo die Konfigurationsdateien. Ebenso finde ich das Sendmail ist verschiedenen Verzeichnissen - Wieso gibt es das mehrmals auf dem Server?

Vielen Dank & Liebe Grüße

Joachim84


----------



## threadi (21. März 2011)

Was meinst Du mit "das sendmail"? Das Binary? Schau mal genau nach. Manches sind auch nur symbolische Links.

Wie man sendmail konfiguriert steht z.B. hier:
http://64-bit.de/dokumentationen/netzwerk/f/002/DE-Mailserver-HOWTO-3.html

Für SuSE gibt es ausführliche Anleitungen, wie z.B. diese hier:
http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:E-Mail_mittels_YaST2_konfigurieren
Du musst jedoch darauf aufpassen, welche SuSE-Version Du nutzt und darfst nur Tipps zu dieser berücksichtigen.


----------



## joachim84 (22. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde das ausführbare Programm an verschiedenen Orten auf dem Server, ist das normal?

Das OS ist Linux 2.6.18-028stab079.1 mit SuSE 11.1

Liebe Grüße

Joachim84


----------



## threadi (22. März 2011)

Kann zu SuSE nichts sagen, da ich sowas nicht nutze. Auf anderen Systemen wird eher mit symbolischen Links gearbeitet. Aber vorstellbar wäre es schon denke ich.


----------



## master bratack (26. März 2011)

Ja bei Linux/Unix gibts viele Links(Symbolische/harte). Ist ganz normal. Ich als OpenSuSE nutzer stolper immer über Links wenn ich nur ANsatzweise mein System benutze


----------

